# rich international speedway



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

that was a very nice track you built for your friends. how did they enjoy their xmas gift? enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry for late response - I just noticed this post.

My friend was very appreciative of the track, and the effort that went into building it. 

I think they stored it away after a couple weeks, and that is ok with me. I don't know if I had mentioned that his son is just 5 years old, so I knew I was kind of pushing the age range with a gift like this. His attention span quickly changes from one thing to the next, and dad isn't really into hobby type stuff right now. I'm confident that on occassion they will get it down and have fun with it. 

The Super G+ cars I gave him with the track are just too fast for the Tuckaway layout IMO, so I look forward to when I get get him some alternate cars to run on it.

Even though he has it put away, he hung it on his garage wall, and it does look sharp as a decoration.

Thanks for asking!


----------

